# Auto-Cruise Starblazer



## CliffyP

I have been looking at an Auto-Cruise Starblazer, Does anyone have one or know anything about them. Anything to look out for ?. Its done under 10,000 so no problems there I would hope. Also it has the dev heating system fitted, are they any good and what are they like to run etc.
I would be grateful for any help or information anyone has.


----------



## neilbes

Don't know much about the starblazer.but i have eberspacher derv
heater and i like it,a little noisy on start up but soons settles down.
the fuel take off is a 1/4 of the way up the tank so you cant run out.

it seems to hold a better constant heat in the van compared to my old
gas heater in my old van..

Don't notice the fuel consumption


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Hi,
We had a 2007 Starblazer which had the new livery and the 2008 spec as we purchased it at the back end of 2007.
It was one of the last ones to be built by Autocruise prior to the Swift take over and it was a very problematic Motorhome  !
The number of faults is too great to mention but the major problems were the overhang was very low and had a "sag" even though it was a new van and we had to pay for airides ro remedy this problem as it was in danger of grounding on hills or inclines.
The elecrical faults were horrendous and dangerous,it nearly set on fire on one outing!
The cabinets were very flimsy and the bottom half of the cabinets would break off and need replacing.
The corner steadies were too long to use and would not come down so they were useless.
I believe that this van was cobbled together when Autocruise were encountering difficulties so I would steer clear of a 2007 model but prior to that Autocruise produced good Motorhomes as we had a Starfire before the Starblazer and that was a perfect van!
The layout is fantasic but we changed our paricular Starblazer because it had so many faults and was returned to the dealer 20 times in 18months, it was just too much to cope with!
So if you steer clear of the 2007 models and find a good example prior to this then it will most probably be a great Motorhome!


----------



## Broom

Hi CliffyP

Look at an Auto Trail Cheyenne 696 before you make your final decision, we did and bought one.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## MaxandPaddy

That is a good idea Broom.
We switched to Autotrail and have been very happy with our Motorhome  .

regards,

Val


----------



## Zebedee

Check the responses on this virtually identical thread >> here <<

It's unfortunate when this happens as one or other thread gets ignored by the members who have already responded to the other one. :?

Pays to do a quick search before starting a new thread! :wink:

Dave 

P.S. It would stand more chance in the Autocruise forum too.

I'll move it for you!


----------



## CliffyP

Zebedee said:


> Check the responses on this virtually identical thread >> here <<
> 
> It's unfortunate when this happens as one or other thread gets ignored by the members who have already responded to the other one. :?
> 
> Pays to do a quick search before starting a new thread! :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> P.S. It would stand more chance in the Autocruise forum too.
> 
> I'll move it for you!


Thanks for the help


----------



## ingram

MaxandPaddy said:


> So if you steer clear of the 2007 models


Especially the one that MaxandPaddy used to own


----------



## Bazzapodd

Hi, we moved from a caravan to a 2006 low bed Starblazer in August this year & I think it is a great van, easy to drive and with a good build quality. I love the garage for storage. The Eberspacher heater is great, although as we mainly stay on electric hook up sites I cannot comment on the diesel consumption. Noise level is no worse than a Truma based hot air system & internal space is saved as the unit is under the van. I also love the seperate shower. No problems with possible reversing judder affecting post 2006 SEVEL X250 based vans as ours is the earlier X230 pre-Swift based model. Ours also has Airride which definately helps the ride. Having said all this my wife wants to change to a Hymer A class S640/S650 so ours is on eBay, MMM & Preloved!! I want to keep it but as always 'her indoors' gets the final say - or else!!! Happy hunting Bazza.


----------



## drcotts

ingram said:


> MaxandPaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you steer clear of the 2007 models
> 
> 
> 
> Especially the one that MaxandPaddy used to own
Click to expand...

What was the reg no so i can aviod it.
Phill


----------



## ingram

Bazzapodd said:


> Having said all this my wife wants to change to a Hymer A class S640/S650 so ours is on eBay, MMM & Preloved!! I want to keep it but as always 'her indoors' gets the final say - or else!!! Happy hunting Bazza.


Just had to look at it on ebay. Just like mine! How did you fix the television mount to the wall that has the shower room behind it?

I bet you'll miss the kitchen! 

Harvey


----------



## Bazzapodd

Hi Harvey, Firstly I ran a power & aerial feed through the top cabinets (inside stick on trunking) & put a small shelf above the door which holds the TV power supply unit. I bought a LCD wall bracket from bracketsRus (part no A202SLV) on the internet which has a fixed wall bracket but removable arm/mount. The wall that it is fixed to is 18mm ply but has the shower cubicle on the other side, so I could not reinforce it. For this reason I just slide off the TV when travelling (the bracket has a simple locking lever). If you want more info let me know. I have also just covered the wall shelf with the same material as our seats so it matches. (I bought 8m of material from the previous owner when we bought the Starblazer). Rgds Bazza


----------



## CliffyP

The one I am having is the 6 berth one (dont need the overhead bit but it gives a bit more space) 9k with lots of extra bits like 4mtr awning with new safari room, air ride (which everyone seems to say it needs), reverse camera and sensors (bit belt and braces), alloys etc. Looked at it three times and it is just as new. So decided to take the plunge and part with Doris (we will miss her). Anymore input though is still appreciated.


----------



## ingram

Bazzapodd said:


> I bought a LCD wall bracket from bracketsRus (part no A202SLV) on the internet which has a fixed wall bracket but removable arm/mount. The wall that it is fixed to is 18mm ply but has the shower cubicle on the other side, so I could not reinforce it. For this reason I just slide off the TV when travelling (the bracket has a simple locking lever). . Rgds Bazza


Thanks Bazza, that's the bit I was most interested in. I thought you may have been able to remove the shower panel to access behind it to fit a support / spreader plate for the bracket .... never mind, I am planning to fit my tv at the bedroom end with a bracket that swings round so the tv can face the front. Just need a pair of opera glasses to be able to watch it  

Harvey


----------



## ingram

CliffyP said:


> The one I am having is the 6 berth one (dont need the overhead bit but it gives a bit more space) 9k with lots of extra bits like 4mtr awning with new safari room, air ride (which everyone seems to say it needs), reverse camera and sensors (bit belt and braces), alloys etc. Looked at it three times and it is just as new. So decided to take the plunge and part with Doris (we will miss her). Anymore input though is still appreciated.


So that'll be a 'pre-2007' one then? 9k!! is that what you are paying for it? :lol:

My 2006 ( original Autocruise CH model ) has the air suspension as standard to increase the GVW. I don't think the earlier ones did, but don't know for sure from which year it was fitted.

The later 'Swift' ones didn't have the air suspension which is what has caused some owners to complain about lack of ground clearance I think.

Then there were the 2007 models ( on the 'X250' chassis ) actually designed and built by Autocruise CH before the Swift buyout, ( these had the front bumper painted white, but with a black 'bumper' panel remaining.) probably very few of these about ...... then there were the 'halfway house' models that were probably part built at the time of the buyout, and finished off by Swift. These had an all white front bumper and 'Swift style' upholstery, but retained the ( rather ugly imho ) 'Autocruise CH' rear panel. Probably not many of these either.

Then the new 'Swift' Starblazers that were more or less as above but that now had a new style rear panel to match those on their other current models. ...... and now for 2010 there are none no more! The Augusta looks like a good replacement except that it is about 10 to 20 inches longer than the 'old' <2007 Starblazer. 

If anyone knows that anything here is wrong: please say ....

Harvey


----------

